# Discus at it.



## Lindy (13 Sep 2017)

The discus have been breeding for some time in the big tank but the pair were reasonably chilled towards other fish. Another pair had a couple of attempts but weren't closely bonded. Then 2 relatively quiet fish paired off and claimed one half of the tank for themselves. They went ballistic when they lost their second lot of free swimmers and attacked the other fish kicking off a tank war.
They laid again so I removed them to their own tank and now the others have settled down again. The crazy couple, as they are now known, are in domestic bliss at the moment with their fry.








Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (13 Sep 2017)

There awesome pictures!! 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (15 Sep 2017)

Planted Bows said:


> There awesome pictures!!
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I can't stop watching them lol..

3 days



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (15 Sep 2017)

4 days..






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Sep 2017)

Congrats  Have you thought of names for them yet?


----------



## Lindy (15 Sep 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Congrats  Have you thought of names for them yet?


Haha, all named after Harry potter characters. Hermione is my favourite as she is almost white looking. Oh wait...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (17 Sep 2017)

7 days free swimming/ 10 days old...









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBubblingScot (19 Sep 2017)

So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Sep 2017)

16 days old..







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Sep 2017)

That is truly wonderful, thanks for sharing Lindy


----------



## Lindy (22 Sep 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> That is truly wonderful, thanks for sharing Lindy


Thanks Tim. It is hard to get across the tenderness of the parents towards their fry with my rubbish phone pics but I do try lol..I'm loving watching them develop. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (24 Sep 2017)

19 days...











Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2017)

21 days..



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (28 Sep 2017)

Love this. As soon as I have a free tank and some time I want to try and replicate it myself.


----------



## splatteredbrainz (4 Oct 2017)

Do they solely feed off of the parents' slime coats or do you feed infusoria/bbs? Daphnia? Just curious. I see some floating plants also, do these provide a secondary food source?

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (4 Oct 2017)

For the first week or 2 of free swimming they feed solely on the slime coat but after that they take newly hatched or micro worms. The floating plants are in there to take up nutrients from the water and because they look nice. They fry hunt through them for any missed food too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (4 Oct 2017)

There's a guy in our club who breeds them outdoors in a pond. He also does guppies and angels this way. Swears by it. Of course at some point this month he'll have to go catch them all and bring them inside. We're in New England...

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (4 Oct 2017)

splatteredbrainz said:


> There's a guy in our club who breeds them outdoors in a pond. He also does guppies and angels this way. Swears by it. Of course at some point this month he'll have to go catch them all and bring them inside. We're in New England...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


Oh to have the weather to do that lol! I'm in Scotland so not be warm enough even in summer 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (4 Oct 2017)

The coloration he gets is amazing. And he also says their behavior is like night to day. They are so much happier in the pond. I was thinking about digging one in my yard but I have massive tree roots to contend with. Unless they're in the ground temperatures drop in the winter. Ive been told koi won't even survive in a tub above ground

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (4 Oct 2017)

New England is about the lattitude of Southern France, so you know where to relocate to, Lindy


----------



## Lindy (4 Oct 2017)

Edvet said:


> New England is about the lattitude of Southern France, so you know where to relocate to, Lindy


Haha, no thanks. My mum lives in the south of France and the tiger mosquitos are terrible there now. Don't think we'll be back in summer months again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (4 Oct 2017)

Tiger mosquito larvae? ?

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (4 Oct 2017)

splatteredbrainz said:


> Tiger mosquito larvae? ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


What do you mean? The tiger mozzies are awful. They fly all times of the day. My mum was burning all these candles and tapers so I felt like I was smoking 20 a day . The bites swell up like half tennis balls and itch something awful. Then they blister and weep. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## darrensp (5 Oct 2017)

Almost sounds as bad as the midges over here


----------



## Lindy (5 Oct 2017)

darrensp said:


> Almost sounds as bad as the midges over here


Much worse! Unless you are on skye and there is no wind lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (5 Oct 2017)

Might make tasty fish food is all! I feed my fish mosquito larvae all summer. "Tiger" sounds like a steak compared to the little meatballs I give them here in New England

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (5 Oct 2017)

splatteredbrainz said:


> Might make tasty fish food is all! I feed my fish mosquito larvae all summer. "Tiger" sounds like a steak compared to the little meatballs I give them here in New England
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


Yeah but I'd have a tough time getting them through security considering you aren't allowed liquids through lol.. anyway perfectly good mosquito larvae in Scotland!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Oct 2017)

Lindy said:


> For the first week or 2 of free swimming they feed solely on the slime coat but after that they take newly hatched or micro worms. The floating plants are in there to take up nutrients from the water and because they look nice. They fry hunt through them for any missed food too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I bet there's something to eat in them floater roots for small fry Lindy, maybe rotifers or something. I recently got a night lamp which I leave on for about a hour after main lights off just to see what activity goes on. My ottos and Amano love digging about in there which they don't usually do when lights on. 


Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (7 Oct 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I bet there's something to eat in them floater roots for small fry Lindy, maybe rotifers or something. I recently got a night lamp which I leave on for about a hour after main lights off just to see what activity goes on. My ottos and Amano love digging about in there which they don't usually do when lights on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


You might be right. It seemed lovely natural behaviour as the parents would take them up to the floaters, let them root about, and then bring them back down again. Now both parents are out and the fry are on flake.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryf77 (28 Oct 2017)

Great pics


----------

